# 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Hey 
da meine Northbridge sehr warm wird (MSI x58 Pro-E | 70°-95°) wollte ich einen 40mm Lüfter irgendwie auf die Kühlrippen der Northbridge montieren so das da etwas Airflow ist  Das wäre der Lüfter den ich mir ausgesucht habe (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Zubehör - Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XM2 40x40x10)

Meine Frage:

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man den am besten montiert ???
Austauschen möchte ich die Gesamte Kühlung der NB nicht da ich mich nicht so auskenne mit dem ein und ausbau vom mainboard 

Danke schonmals im voraus ^^
Grüßle


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

hallo.die NB ist doch bei dir der grosse schwarze block neben dem cpu sockel oder?welchen cpu kühler hast du?wenn es ein towerkühler ist,kannst du versuchen den 40mm lüfter mittels kabelbinder am cpu-kühler zu montieren.bei mir hat das super funktioniert.(habs aber geändert,da ich nen neuen kühler hab).
ist dein sys übertaktet?wegen der temp?
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Danke für deine Antwort 

Also habe folgenden Kühler:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Kühler - Noctua NH-U12P SE

Hier einmal das Mainboard 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - MSI X58 Pro-E

Links neben der CPU (von dem bild auf alternate ausgehend) sind  die NB und SB (NB unter dem PCI-E Steckplatz)^^
(So oder so ähnlich hab ichs mal gesagt bekommen)
Übertaktet ist nichts ^^
Das Problem das die NB bei dem x58 Chip warm wird scheinen viele zu haben(vor allem beim MSI x58 Pro/Pro-E) ist aber laut Intel im "normalen" Bereich (bis 100°).
Mir ist das dennoch zu hoch ^^

Hmm wie ich den am Noctua mit Kabelbinder festmachen soll weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber mal schauen was hälst du von der Idee das mit hitzebeständigem Isolierklebeband zu befestigen =?


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

hi,klebeband is auch ne lösung.ich zeig dir mal wie es bei mir nun aussieht:ich hab den lüfter nur zwischen graka und megahalems eingeklemmt.
mfg


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Ist das auch ein 40mm Lüfter ? 
Um wieviel grad hat sich bei dir die Temp der NB durch den Lüfter eigentlich verringert ? 
Grüßle


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

ne,das ist ein80mm lüfter.die temps sind so bei 30°C.die nb hatte aber im original schon einen lüfter drauf.der war aber sehr laut.ich kann also nicht sagen wieviel sich die temp verbessert hat.aber ohne lüfter wäre es bei mir gefährlich.
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Achso ok ^^ Wie gesagt bei mir sind diese extremst hoch daher mal lieber nen Lüfter drüber ^^
Noch ne kleine Frage:
Saugt deiner die Luft aus den Kühlrippen oder bläst er drauf ?


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

er bläst drauf.gib mal dein sys durch.und ein pic vom pc.
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Meine Cam ist leider seit längerem nem Kumpel ausgeliehen kann daher atm keine Bilder schießen aber mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920
Graka: XFX HD5870
RAM: OCZ 6GB 
HDD: SAMSUNG 500GB 
MAINBOARD: MSI x58 Pro-E
Netzteil: ENERMAX Pro82+ 625W
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster CM690 PCGH-Edition (2x Sharkoon Lüfter 80er,120er+voreingebaute Lüfter (1xfront 1x back))
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64
Grüßle 

Edit: Laufwerk(ganz vergessen ^^):LG GH-22NS


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

mano mano.is ja monster!
also,sieh zu das du die nb kühlst.möglichkeiten gibts genug,musst nur fantasie haben.auf bilder bin ich mal gespannt.kannst sie mir auch per pn schicken.
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Jop mach ich  
Das System ist auch erst gestern angekommen (Alternate - PC Builder hats mir erleichtert ^^), daher noch recht frisch ^^
Hatte damals Glück gehabt mit der XFX HD5870 hatte erst eine Club3D bestellt aber dann kam die Mail von ALTERNATE diese wäre nicht verfügbar ABER die selbe von XFX. Daraufhin wurde ich dann gefragt ob ich auch die nehmen würde 
Und nun sind die Dinger fast nirgendswoh mehr Lieferbar ^^


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

kosta quanta?


----------



## Kamrum (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

14hundert wurdens dann schon ^^ (Belastungstest und Zusammenbau waren etwas teuer)


----------



## praxiteen (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

ok,wir sind aber arg offtopic hier!wir kriegen schimpfe von den mods!
sag bescheid wenn du die nb kühlst!
den rest per pn bitte.
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

So Kühler ist heute angekommen und auch schon eingebaut 

Hab den mit kleinen Kabelbindern am Noctua Lüfter hängent befestigt so das er genau über den Kühlrippen der NB ist.

Neue Temps:

Idle: 50°-60°
Last: 70°-76°

Alte Temps:
Idle: 70°-80°
Last: 89°-95°


----------



## praxiteen (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

schön das es geklappt hat.nun sieh zu das du ne cam bekommst.ich bin neugierig!!!!!!!!
mfg.


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Ich auch!


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Alles klar ^^ werd versuchen morgen oder übermorgen Bilder zu machen und hochzuladen je nachdem wann ich die Cam zurück bekomme ^^

Grüßle


----------



## praxiteen (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

toll,kannst sie ja auch im lukü bilderthread hochladen(zusätzlich).
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Gute Idee werd ich dann machen ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

Hi Kamrum,
falls du nicht hier postest bitte hier den link hinterlassen, wo du es postest! Danke. 

P.S. bin auch neugierig ^^


----------



## Kamrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*Bilder !*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder ^^
Hab leider nicht die beste Cam aber denke man kann was erkennen


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

hallo.sieht nicht schlecht aus,kannst aber noch einiges verbessern.kabel schöner verlegen,den 40mm lüfter gerade machen,innenraum lackieren.................aber das soll deine sache sein.
ich freue mich das ich dir nen brauchbaren tip geben konnte.(40 mm lüfter)
mfg.


----------



## Kamrum (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

^^ 
Da kann man noch viel machen , naja gut ist halt erst ein paar Tage da und da will ich erstmal die Leistung auskosten 
Der Lüfter hängt immoment leicht Schräg aber mal schauen was ich da noch mache evtl kleb ich den doch noch auf die Kühlrippen direkt drauf ^^
Aber die Temps sind vor allem unter Last runter gegangen und das war mir am wichtigsten ^^

Danke nochmals für deine Tips


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 40mm Lüfter auf Kühlrippen der Northbridge ?*

naja,ich muss ja auch noch viel am case arbeiten.
aber das mein tip passt hat mir 100 punkte in meiner "hab dich selbst lieb "wertung gebracht.
mfg.
hier werden sie geholfen.


----------

